# Suunto Ambit with bike POD or cadence POD?



## SLV2NON (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been riding with my Ambit since July tracking every ride, my HR, elevation, distance, etc... but now I'm thinking of trying out a bike POD or more importantly a cadence POD to help track my efficiency in riding. Is anyone here using an Ambit?


----------



## 40ncounting (Aug 5, 2005)

SLV2NON said:


> I've been riding with my Ambit since July tracking every ride, my HR, elevation, distance, etc... but now I'm thinking of trying out a bike POD or more importantly a cadence POD to help track my efficiency in riding. Is anyone here using an Ambit?


Hi,

I am using an Ambit. I mostly mtb and rarely get on a road bike nowadays. I am not sure the bike pod gets you much in terms of added functionality when you already own an Ambit. The bike pod appears to be functional with Suunto's other HRM watches that do not have GPS, hence can not track speed or distance when riding a bike so a bike pod would be an essential add-on to one of the non-gps units for bike use.

The Ambit with its gps gives you that type of telemetry already. I first went to all gps unit with the Edge 305 and not having to install a magnetic sensor to spokes or have to change transmitter batteries is nice. Less is best in this application.


----------

